# Router Table



## billy elliott (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi friends.
Here is a piece about router tables check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVLrvMSgEMQ:jester::jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I already subscribe to his channel... Lots of tips for us hobbyist..with a west coast attitude.....


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Very interactive video. I also subscribed to it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, but I would not want doors on such, only drawers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another table modified from the plans in Fine Woodworking. Others include the RT1000 and the NYW table. Bad advice on not including dust collection... reduced clean up time and healthy lungs are important to me.


----------



## malargent (Dec 26, 2012)

This is very good - thanks for the heads up.


----------

